# Mario's Copperhead



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well boys, I am starting to feel like I finally belong on this site. Here are the lastest pics of my skiff under construction. She should be ready for pick up in two weeks.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool, but you sure you want a red and green boat?  ;D










Congrats.

Cheers


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah,,,,I hoping to lose the Watermelon look by the time I take delivery... ;D I'll post more as they become available.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I just returned from testing my Johnson 9.9.  A few weeks ago I upgraded the carb to a 15hp. I rented a Lowe L1448M Jon boat from my local reservoir where there is a 10 hp power limit. The Johnson performed excellent. I am very pleased. I got a consistent top speed of 22 -23 mph at wot. I even hit 24 mph a few times. I was very impressed with the holeshot and was on a plane in about 2 seconds. I was consistently ez cruising about 19-20 mph, when I scaled back the throttle a bit. All numbers according to my GPS.

According to the Lowe website, the dry weight of the L1148M is 365lbs. That would put it about 15lbs heavier than the claimed dry weight of my Copperhead. I had with me a 15 pound tacklebag, two rods, and 3 gallons of fuel. I weigh about 200lbs. I know that there are more factors involved in how this ob will perform on the Copperhead, but for now I feel confident that I can reproduce similar numbers on my new microskiff. 

Weather Conditions are as follows:
Air Temperture - 46F
Winds NW 6-10 Mph 
Light showers
very light chop on the water

I here is a video of today's test:


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"Air Temperture - 46F"

WHAT ARE YOU DOING GETTING OUT OF BED !!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

End of the video... looks tippy... ;D


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Today was the coldest it's been since March. So yeah, the weather sucked. Soon I'll be all dress up (with a new skiff) and nowhere to go. :-?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> End of the video... looks tippy...  ;D


lmao ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

46°, on the water, into the wind
in a beer can, and a light chop,
with rain...I wonder which was running faster,
the outboard or your nose?


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

lmao...nuts isn't it...no more sittin on beer cans...freeze my ass off!!! Literally :-/

Shows dedication though, doesn't it? ;D


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance, but from the pictures, is this boat going to have a double-walled hull? Just curious. Great looking boat though! I love these construction pictures...


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't think thats the case but I am not certain. Given the weight I don't think that's the case.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

FSU - the Green & Red part is the drop in liner, I'm pretty sure. So it will be hull & liner, probably have foam in between as well! Although I could be dead wrong


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

A microskiff is born!!! And as promised to Brett, more build pics


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I do enjoy build pics... 

What material is being used in the sandwich of the cockpit sole?


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I finally got my Copperhead home....and I all can say is the Mel at Ankona Boats really delivered. He got it just right. I got chance to take it out on the water on Saturday and Sunday. I put in at Sebastian and she performed really well despite the windy and choppy condition. The only day I got wet was Sunday where there was an honest 3 foot chop. I don't care who you are anyone in a shallow water boat would have gotten wet under those conditions and even the big boats were coming in early. My top speed on both day was 21 mph, and planed easily. 

The only thing I would have gotten different is the transom. I probably should have gone with a 20" instead of the 15". I could have easily modified the 9.9. 

My next mods will be a PT prop, Sendec Tach, Sendec Volt gauge, and Sendec Fuel gauge. I will also eventually get CMC PT-35 Tilt and trim (it only weighs 24 lbs) I will keep the 3 gal tankand keep her as light as possible.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Here is a video clip of my outing on Saturday evening in the Indian River Lagoon at Sebastian, FL.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

awesome boat man


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Forget the tach and all that get some tabs on that thing. It will keep the nose down and smooth out that bouncey ride. The sharp entry should really cut the chop. Plus you can ride one side high in a quartering wind to keep the spray down. SHARP RIDE!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

congrats! 

i'll second the tabs suggestion. 

cheers


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Moves better than I thought it would with that 9.9. 

Looks great!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

The boat looks great!

But come on get off the 3 foot chop thing. That video looked like 6 inch chop.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> The boat looks great!
> 
> But come on get off the 3 foot chop thing.  That video looked like 6 inch chop.



[smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif] 

I knew that was going to haunt him.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

No the video was from Saturday evening. Your right it was about a 6 inch and I did not get wet on that day. On Sunday it was hell I don't have a video of that because it was really bad. So bad in fact that my cell phone got ruined in my pocket. I gotta wait another week before I get paid to get a new one. :-[


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. Maybe I should consider trim tabs. The Sendec gauges were only 30 bucks a piece and are already on order.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Beautiful looking ride!  What did a setup like that run you, if you don't mind sayin'?


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

2005 Johnson 9.9 brand new was 1750 (bought back in July 08) 
Boat with options 6360
Trailer 850
Already had the Minn kota TM (was sitting in my garage for 5 years, clean off the dust and spiderwebs and came back to life like new.) 
Already had the Eagle NAV/Fishfinder.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks like a great setup.
I like everything about this boat.


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

Trim tabs really make the ride on the Copperhead. I don't have any extra stuff on mine. No electronics at all and the tabs I have are fixed and less than an inch long and it trims it right out. I don't even have a battery. You may want to get the 6 gal tank to give yourself some range and insurance. I normally don't burn more than 3 gal of fuel but sometimes...well you know. Congrats on a great purchase.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Capt. Gordon


----------



## roto_77777s_son (Nov 17, 2008)

looks great ....nice boat!


----------

